# SE AL lease info, or something in SW GA



## n2huntin (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where to look for leases in SE Alabama?  GON is great for GA, but does AL have anything like it?  Looking for something in SE AL or SW GA for family hunting lease,  400-600 acres preferably.  Looking for a family place where we can bring a few friends once a year when they come visit.  If you know of anything, or know where to look, I would appreciate it. Most members are located in FL, and only a couple of us would hunt regularly.


----------



## GREG66 (Jan 13, 2010)

on the gon homepage it has a spot where you can join Alabama outdoor news for free. Check that out I bet they have something.


----------



## n2huntin (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw that, but didn't see any type of forum or classifieds


----------



## n2huntin (Jan 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## n2huntin (Jan 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## n2huntin (Feb 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## redwards (Feb 1, 2010)

n2huntin said:


> Does anyone know where to look for leases in SE Alabama? GON is great for GA, but does AL have anything like it? Looking for something in SE AL or SW GA for family hunting lease, 400-600 acres preferably. Looking for a family place where we can bring a few friends once a year when they come visit. If you know of anything, or know where to look, I would appreciate it. Most members are located in FL, and only a couple of us would hunt regularly.


Here is a website that may give you a start.
4 pages of club listings, but I don't know how current they may be.
http://huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/results&strt=0&state=Alabama&county=


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2010)

bump for new forum


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 6, 2011)

We have one opening in a trophy deer lease in Crenshaw County near Troy, AL.


----------



## redfish1827 (Feb 27, 2011)

We have a great family club 11 members 1500 acres QDM for 8 years and house on the property all amenities, no local members call 352-438-9402 or email jmendola003@aol.com


----------

